# filter question



## offalmangler (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a 150 gallon tall tank with some live plants and 12 fish.

I was using my buddys Eheim 2026 canister filter theat i had to give back just before the new year.

I recieved a Eheim 2113 canister filter as a late xmas present. 

I know the 2113 isent nearly enough for my filtration requirements, right now i also have a penguin 350 HOB filter running as well as a temp fix.

My question is, should i proceed to order a Eheim 2026 or better canister filter, OR buy another 2113 and run both 2113's and remove the penguin. I dont want to have to spend the cash on a bigger filter if i dont have to if another 2113 would work just fine.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If the Eheim 2113 is similar to the 2213 (with the exception of the built in heater), then it is very unsuitable for a tank your size.

The HOB in addition would still not be enough. Most people would recommend a 2213 for (at most) a 20g tank (but at this size, you might as well get a 2215).

The Eheim 2026 will also be insufficient for a tank this size.

Buying two 2113's would also not work.

You will likely need to purchase two large filters, such as the 2217.

I am running a 2217 in addition to a 2028 on my 90g, and I still think it's not enough


----------



## offalmangler (Jan 17, 2010)

yeah my mistake, its the 2213, point me in the direction of ONE do all filter, be it eheim or fluval or the xp3 i have been looking at.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Definitely, the 2213 is insufficient for a 150 gallon tank.

To be honest, with a tank that size, you will not be able to get away with just one filter.

I am not familiar with the other companies, but Eheim's largest filter is probably the 2217, and it is still definitely not suitable for a 150g tank.


----------



## huddles (Dec 29, 2009)

you may want to think about a sump or wet/dry with an overflow for a tank at that size.

If the tank is not drilled you can get some nice hang-ons that feed the sump or wet/dry, and a simple return.

Price wise this is even cheaper than the larger eheim or fluvals as well. you need storage space though

Huddles


----------



## offalmangler (Jan 17, 2010)

Storage space is what i dont have, i have looked into getting a sump, but its not practical at this moment.

So it looks as though a canister is what i am looking at. price wise, the xp3 or xp4 is what i am looking at, plus my eheim right now also running.


----------



## offalmangler (Jan 17, 2010)

Storage space is what i dont have, i have looked into getting a sump, but its not practical at this moment.

So it looks as though a canister is what i am looking at. price wise, the xp3 or xp4 is what i am looking at, plus my eheim right now also running.

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsUS...umpharmaceuticalsrenafilstarxp3canisterfilter


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If you want to go with the Renas, I would go with the biggest size they have (the XP4, I believe).

Even with the XP4 and a 2213 though, I would still say there would be insufficient flow in your tank.


----------



## offalmangler (Jan 17, 2010)

flow as in filter flow or water flow? i also have a maxijet 9000 i think it is running.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

offalmangler said:


> flow as in filter flow or water flow? i also have a maxijet 9000 i think it is running.


I would say both.

Most people aim for a higher turn over rate, especially in planted tanks.


----------



## offalmangler (Jan 17, 2010)

well by planted i mean i have 3 plants and a small amount of java moss so far.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

If you like eheim, I hear good things about the classic 2260. They are fairly expensive though.

What I would do is use an eheim pro 2 with a fluval fx5. I find eheims matched with a fx5 are a good combo.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I own a Pro II 2028, and I still find it less efficient than my 2217 classic...


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Darkblade48 said:


> I own a Pro II 2028, and I still find it less efficient than my 2217 classic...


I like both the pros and classics. I really can't complain about eheim filters in general. I think both types do a really good job but you could be right Anth.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I have been using an FX5 on my 180 gal tank with very little fish though, it does the job for me. I have never had a problem with mine yet.


----------



## offalmangler (Jan 17, 2010)

i purchased a Rena XP4, that should take care of my needs. I also just aquired a 40 gallon tank.

I think i am gonna keep some african chiclids in it, use my 2213 eheim in that.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

What kind of cichlids are you planning to keep? Some of them might get a little messy, so I would not recommend a 2213 for a tank that size.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

offalmangler said:


> i purchased a Rena XP4, that should take care of my needs. I also just aquired a 40 gallon tank.
> 
> I think i am gonna keep some african chiclids in it, use my 2213 eheim in that.


Add a HOB filter along with the 2213 and you should be ok.


----------



## offalmangler (Jan 17, 2010)

i am not sure if which ones i may be keeping yet. Its a toss up between the fish, or a stricly planted tank that i can cultivate to my main tank.


----------

